#  Krankheiten >   Brauche Hilfe! Radiusköpfchenbruch >

## Niki384

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir vor fünf Wochen einen Radiusköpfchenbruch im linken Ellenbogen zugezogen. Seit einer Woche bin ich ohne Gips, allerdings macht die Heilung nur kleine Fortschritte. Ich kann den Ellenbogen nur ein kleines Stück strecken bzw. anwinkeln. Dann blockiert das Gelenk und schmerzt. Ist das normal?Wer hat Erfahrungen damit und kann mir sagen wie lange das andauern kann. DANKE!!!

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ich habe damit leider keine Erfahrung.  
Aber was ich die empfehlen kann ist, oder vielleicht machst du das eh. Physiotherapie.  
Der Physiotherapeut müßte dir die Fragen dann auch beantworten können.  
Aber vielleicht schreibt noch einer, der dies auch schon mal hatte.  
Was sagen denn die Ärzte dazu?

----------


## cora

Hallo Niki, 
aus schmerzvoller Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, dass Brüche in Gelenknähe sehr lange Beschwerden in Form von Schmerzen und Bewegungseinschränkungen machen. Bei mir war zwar "eine Etage höher" (Humeruskopf-Trümmerfraktur) betroffen, und durch Versorgung mit Platte und Schrauben war es auch nicht ruhiggestellt, trotzdem ging die Mobilisierung nur in kleinen Schritten vorwärts.  
Du bekommst ja sicher Physiotherapie, mir hat, nach der akuten Phase (also ca. nach 12 Wo.) auch die manuelle Therapie gut geholfen. Es hilft wirklich nur Geduld und Konsequenz bei den Übungen. Fünf Wochen sind bei so einer Verletzung keine lange Zeit. 
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung, und berichte bitte weiter! 
Alles Gute

----------


## Lisa

Hallo Niki!
Ich kann Dein Leiden sehr gut nachempfinden, habe selber die Radiusköpfchenfraktur gehabt. Alles in allem hat es 2,5 Monate gedauert, bis ich wieder fast vollkommen beschwerdefrei als Physiotherapeutin arbeiten konnte. Wenn ich allerdings schwer hebe (Koffer z.B.), merke ich die minimale Einschränkung auch nach 8 Jahren noch. Wichtig ist, dass Du die Übungen, die Dir Dein Physiotherapeut für zuhause gezeigt hat, jeden Tag mehrmals machst, daß Du also die Schmerz- und Bewegungsgrenze langsam aber intensiv erweiterst - mit einem Bisschen Zähnezusammenbeißen (Voraussetzung: Vollbelastung ist erlaubt!). Bewege Deinen Arm viel, in sämtliche Richtungen (auch drehbewegungen)! 
Viel Erfolg beim Üben ;-) 
Lisa

----------


## tonatonna

hi at all, 
meine mutter hatte sich im letzten jahr (sommer 2007) das radikusköpfchen gebroch bzw. zertrümmert. sie hat eine platte plus schrauben eingesetzt bekommen. heute, (april 2008) fast ein halbes jahr später hat sie immer noch erhebliche schmerzen. es ist nicht so, als würde es nur ziepen. an manchen tagen ist sogar richtig schlimm und angeschwollen. meine mutter ist in der medizin tätig etc und weiß aus eigenen erfahrungen welche übungen sie machen muss. trotz regelmäßigem training ist keine sicht der besserung zu erkennen. fachärzte können ihr immer nur bestätigen, dass die fraktur gut verheilt ist. 
wer kann mir weiter helfen :Huh?:

----------


## Lisa

Hallo Tonatonna!
Vielleicht hilft es Deiner Mutter, wenn sie die Scharuben und die Platte rausnehmen läßt? Bei vielen ist das nach einem Jahr möglich und wird vor allem dann gemacht, wenn die Reizerscheinungen nicht nachlassen. Sie sollte mal mit dem Arzt darüber reden. Symptomatisch helfen Quarkpackungen, Pferdesalbe und Zeel compositum, ein homöopathisches Mittel, das wie ibuprofen wirkt, bei entzündlichen Gelenkerkrankungen genommen wird.
Gute Besserung!

----------


## knochenbrecher

Hallo zusammen,
nach einer Radiusköpfchenfraktur habe ich mich im  Internet informiert und in diversen Foren wahre "Horror-Storys"  gefunden. Das Ganze hat mich ziemlich verunsichert, deswegen jetzt mal  die Darstellung meines, "normalen", Verlaufs. 
Vorgeschichte: Ich bin 27 Jahre, sportlich, trainiert, in der Zeit vorm Unfall verstärktes KrafttrainingMeisselfraktur am Radiusköpfchen (2 Bruchstücke) nach Fahrradunfall (unverschuldete Kollision mit Auto)Aufgrund anderer Verletzungen war die OP (2 Schrauben) erst 9 Tage nach dem UnfallInsgesamt 14 Tage völlige Ruhigstellung des Ellenbogengelenks, danach wieder vorsichte BewegungenBeweglichkeit des Arms nach Ruhigstellung: Beugung/ Streckung 70°-85° (also 15° Bewegung), Rotation 10° 
4  Tage nach der OP wurde mit der Krankengymnastik (KG) begonnen. Die  ersten Termine taten höllisch weh, hab teilweise noch Stunden nach der  KG gezittert vor Schmerzen. Viel ärgerlicher war aber, dass trotz dieser  deutlichen Annäherung an die Schmerzgrenze und Schmerzmitteln keine  Besserung eintrat. Erst nach 2-3 Wochen KG kamen ganz kleine  Verbesserugen. Nach 5 Wochen ließen die Schmerzen nach und die  Beweglichkeit nahm zu. Das hatte auch damit zu tun, dass ich dank  nachlassender Schmerzen immer mehr Alltagsbewegungen (und  "Freestyle-KG") mit dem Arm gemacht habe: Fenstergriffe drehen,  Einkaufswagen schieben (immer weg vom Körper und wieder hin), ... Etwa 8  Wochen nach der OP war der Arm wieder voll bewegungsfähig, von 5° in  der Streckung abgesehen. Nach 10 Wochen konnte ich halbwegs schmerzfrei  wieder mit Krafttraining anfangen. Jetzt, 14 Wochen nach der OP, merke  ich nur noch bei wenigen Bewegungen Schmerzen und Einschränkungen. 
Noch einige generelle Anmerkungen: Ich  war bei mehreren Ärzten, Chirurgen und Physiotherapeuten und hab jedem  Löcher in den Bauch gefragt. Ich hatte offenbar das Glück dass alle ihr  Fachwerk verstanden haben, sonst hätte ich's so rausbekommen. Auf jeden  Fall hab ich mich mit dieser Strategie wohler gefühlt.In den Bibliotheken von Unikliniken gibt's tolle Bücher zum Ellbogen-Gelenk und zur Physio.Bei  KG heißt's wohl: Viel hilft viel. Einschränkung: starkes Anschwellen  des Arms, extreme Schmerzen, Vollbelastung noch nicht zulässig.KG ohne Schmerzen ist wie Schildkröte ohne Panzer :-)

----------


## timbrown

> Ist das normal?Wer hat Erfahrungen damit und kann mir sagen wie lange das andauern kann.

 Wenn ich an meine Erfahrungen denke kann es schon dauern. Bei mir hat es ca.1,5Jahre gedauert bis ich beim ausstrecken keinen widerstand mehr spürte. Arbeiten war ich so nach 10Wochen wieder.  
Tim

----------


## Sterntaler1274

Hi,
ich habe mir vor 1 Woche den Arm gebrochen. Radiusköpfchenmeißelfraktur mit 2 Rissen, aber nicht disloziert.
Der Arzt hat eine OP zur Stabilisierung empfohlen. 2 Schrauben habe ich nun.
Ich habe ein dorsale Schiene von der Han bis zum Oberarm und soll die 3 Wochen tragen, KG habe ich morgen die erste.
Was mir Sorgen macht ist meine angeschwollene Hand. Mein Hausarzt meinte, das sei normal?! Eine Schlinge habe ich nicht, was beim Laufen und Stehen doch Probleme macht...  :Huh?: 
Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich, wie ich meine Hand wieder auf Normalmaß bringen kann? 
Vielen Dank und LG

----------


## jobwa

Hallo Sterntaler, 
besprich das Ganze ruhig mit Deinem Physiotherapeuten. Die geschwollene Hand ist noch normal, da kann Dir die Physio auch helfen,ansonsten solltest Du die Hand möglichst oft hochlegen (über Herzniveau). Eine Armschlinge ist sicher auch für eine kurze Zeit  sinnvoll, um die benachbarten Muskeln zu entlasten, Schmerzen zu mildern. 
Alles Gute 
jobwa

----------

